
Airport police demanded activist’s passwords. He refused. Now faces prison in UK - ahiknsr
https://theintercept.com/2017/09/23/police-schedule-7-uk-rabbani-gchq-passwords/
======
gus_massa
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15324237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15324237)
(21 points, 8 hours ago, 2 comments)

------
tromp
Makes me want to change my password to f*ckyou...

